
Ask HN: How to short startups? - zxcvvcxz
Say I have a hunch that a particular over-hyped, but not publically-traded startup, is destined for failure. How can I profit from this prediction? Creative answers welcome :)
======
jetti
Simple, find somebody else that is willing to bet the take the opposite view
point and is willing to wager money. Basically, you are referring to pink
sheets and you could do it through some brokers but it is hard to find people
to actually go through with it.

------
billconan
There is an article about how to short uber
[https://medium.com/@avishbhama/how-to-short-uber-and-
other-p...](https://medium.com/@avishbhama/how-to-short-uber-and-other-
private-companies-7754b8fb7de1)

